
Discovery of radioactive metal points to 'success' of Nazi atomic bomb programme - ForFreedom
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/radioactive-nazi-atom-bomb-bernd-th-lmann-germany-amateur-treasure-hunter-a7963521.html
======
qubex
The final claim of nuclear weapons tests is utterly at odds with everything
that has been established about the Nazi effort to develop nuclear technology
(namely, that it was an ultimate failure, hampered by the destruction of the
heavy-water distillation facility in Norway and perhaps even by internal
wariness by Heisenberg himself, and that the whole programme was ultimately a
failure).

Indeed soil samples taken where these alleged nuclear explosions are supposed
to have happened do not show any evidence of radioisotopes, fallout, or any of
the other hallmarks of a nuclear explosion (or even a some kind of ‘fizzle’).

That said, it’s entirely possible that this gentleman might’ve found some lump
of uranium or something irradiated by some sub-critical nuclear experiment.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_nuclear_weapon_project](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_nuclear_weapon_project)

